# Citeque me!



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

You look like you're posting straight up like you would in saddleseat to me. For hunt seat, aren't you supposed to lean a bit more forward? If I'm _completely_ wrong, I'm sorry. I haven't ridden hunt seat in FoReVeR


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

the first part: someone is lounging you so don't worry about that outside hand steering  you are flopping that outside hand around and it isn't cute haha also try to turn those toes a little more forward. Your heels are nice and your posture is great too!

At about 1:40 your sturrups look really un even ... also i think they are too long.

Remember to keep your shoulder, hip and ankle aligned.

How long have you been riding ... looks like you are coming along


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

spirit: if you are actually jumping a course and advanced then yes but in the phases she is at she should have a nice tall posture


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> the first part: someone is lounging you so don't worry about that outside hand steering  you are flopping that outside hand around and it isn't cute haha also try to turn those toes a little more forward. Your heels are nice and your posture is great too!
> 
> At about 1:40 your sturrups look really un even ... also i think they are too long.
> 
> ...


I was told to use my my outside reign because my horse has picked up some bad habits of coming in to my trainer from people not being through with her and it a safe feeling for her to be close to my trainer! i was working with her on that and she was doing great!

I think i have a habit of leaning to one side!

Also what do you mean so try to turn those toes a little more forward?


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been riding for a year!


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

your doing really good, but your on the wrong diagonal and you need to keep your hands towards yourself more, so you have a more even contact on the riens 
your right, you are leaning inwards on the turns, so focus on keeping your weight central and your shoulders and hips square, also dont force your heels down too far as if you relax them slightly, your whole position will be more relaxed and comfortable 
good job tho x


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

your trainer should have a lounge wip then, it is hard to really learn and utilize being lounged when you are having to worry about where the horse is going ... when I rode in college we were on the lounge line for the first 2-3 months so that we got a good solid core (some days we had all your normal tack, some days we had no stirrups, some days one stirrup and some days no tack at all haha)

About the toes- notice that in some of the pics your toes are pointing out rather then forward, they should be for forward then pointing out to the sides. The first pic i attached is of toes out (wrong) and the second it toes forward (right)... let me know if you have any questions.

You look great for only riding a year. Keep up the good work!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry they are so big


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

beckyarchie said:


> your doing really good, but your on the wrong diagonal and you need to keep your hands towards yourself more, so you have a more even contact on the riens
> your right, you are leaning inwards on the turns, so focus on keeping your weight central and your shoulders and hips square, also dont force your heels down too far as if you relax them slightly, your whole position will be more relaxed and comfortable
> good job tho x


thanks


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

my trainer did have a lunge wip ! its hunter green so it isn't really visible in the video


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

Keep citequeing me!
tear me to shreds!!!
I love the help your giving me!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

listen if you want critique then accept it and don't make excuse please, other wise people won't want to help you 

i am sorry i didn't see the wip ... after watching it for a second time i did see it but missed it the first time. if your trainer has a wip and yoru horse still comes in, then you need to go back to basics with your horse so that he/she doesn't come in at the person in the middle lounging ... then when you are being lounged you can work on you and not having to be correcting your horse- otherwise it doesn't do any good to lounge


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> listen if you want critique then accept it and don't make excuse please, other wise people won't want to help you
> 
> i am sorry i didn't see the wip ... after watching it for a second time i did see it but missed it the first time. if your trainer has a wip and yoru horse still comes in, then you need to go back to basics with your horse so that he/she doesn't come in at the person in the middle lounging ... then when you are being lounged you can work on you and not having to be correcting your horse- otherwise it doesn't do any good to lounge



And I really dint get the true reason for holding the rigns ither
I also wasn't trying to be rude i am writing all of the help your giving me to discuss with my trainer!
Yeah we did thane basics earlier in the lesson before the video came but i really am making progress with her!
Do you have an suggestions on how to keep her from coming to my trainer ! She does it when were any where and it gets super annoying!
I think it might be a security thing my trainer rescued her from a abusive !
and your totally right!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

haha ... well i can tell you that holding the reins is helping the trainer when she is lounging 

I am glad that you are making progress with her and like i said you look great for only riding a year.

As for keeping her from coming in towards the trainer, lots of inside leg and outside rein. If you create a wall then she can't drop that shoulder or turn in ... it is a habit and you will have to break it. During your lessons do you come in to the middle to talk to your trainer? If so don't .. make your resting/talking place be on the rail and anytime you are in the middle of the arena make it a working time. Then she will associate the rail as the resting place and not the middle. I am not sure if you have the ability to do this (like if you take group lessons sometimes trainers have you come to the middle) ... but maybe talk to your trainer about it.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> haha ... well i can tell you that holding the reins is helping the trainer when she is lounging
> 
> I am glad that you are making progress with her and like i said you look great for only riding a year.
> 
> ...


My trainer only has 2 horse so the lesson are mostly private. And she does sometimes have us come in to her nad i have recently been stopping her away from my trainer so she wonky come in but some time i stop her make her rest and then go over to my trainer is thatbad? Well the horse i ride is my traners horse and we think of ways to get rid of this horraable habit of hers. We used to thnk it was really cute and that's how the probem got worse.

Another reason why it is so bad is beacue in the summer every week or so we do summer riding camps nad most of the riders are beginners and cant controol her
she isnt a bad horse she just has a bad habbit
do you get what i tlaking about 
i yacking away 
I should be dooign HMK


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

I also ment i haven't been riding for a full year u had to take April through late august off for money reasons! so i am improving on all the old stuff and new stuff


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah if it isn't your horse and other people ride her it is probably going to be something that you can't brake ... if you are consistent with not letting her do this then she MAY remember you and do it less. 

i wouldn't come in to the middle at all if it was my horse. This is just teaching her that she can come in there and stand. 

you are doing a good job, keep it up!


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> yeah if it isn't your horse and other people ride her it is probably going to be something that you can't brake ... if you are consistent with not letting her do this then she MAY remember you and do it less.
> 
> i wouldn't come in to the middle at all if it was my horse. This is just teaching her that she can come in there and stand.
> 
> you are doing a good job, keep it up!


thanks 

PS. your very helpful


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

well thanks ... i teach lessons so i would like to think i have an eye to help and the ability to explain it


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You and your horse are quite cute. Just a couple things:
1) your standing martingale is MUCH too tight
2) I would suggest you put your stirrups up a couple holes, you might find it easier to post and keep your lower leg under you.


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> You and your horse are quite cute. Just a couple things:
> 1) your standing martingale is MUCH too tight
> 2) I would suggest you put your stirrups up a couple holes, you might find it easier to post and keep your lower leg under you.


thanks


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

ANy one else have any suggestions??


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Nope not really. You are looking pretty good.

Shortening your stirrups should help you keep your leg under you better. Make sure they are even, as well; It definitely looks like they are uneven in the video (around 1:40 or so).

The thing I really don't like is how active your hands are; keep your arms still, and let the horse do the work, don't 'ride' her with your hands. You should have almost a 90 degree bend in your elbow, which means you need to bring your hands down and in. Keeping a good angle in your elbow means that the horse won't be as likely to be able to pull the reins away from you, as you have leverage there; when your arms are straight, you don't have that ability, as she can simply flip her nose forward and it takes your entire arm out of position.


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Nope not really. You are looking pretty good.
> 
> Shortening your stirrups should help you keep your leg under you better. Make sure they are even, as well; It definitely looks like they are uneven in the video (around 1:40 or so).
> 
> The thing I really don't like is how active your hands are; keep your arms still, and let the horse do the work, don't 'ride' her with your hands. You should have almost a 90 degree bend in your elbow, which means you need to bring your hands down and in. Keeping a good angle in your elbow means that the horse won't be as likely to be able to pull the reins away from you, as you have leverage there; when your arms are straight, you don't have that ability, as she can simply flip her nose forward and it takes your entire arm out of position.


Thanks i have my lesson tomarrow at 3 so i will work in all of therse!
Thanks


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

As a riding instructor, sit back, sit tall, shoulders back. You want to make your posting more prominent so those judges can really see your diagonals. Half the time I was watching, you were posting so fast I couldn't tell what you were doing. Slow it down, steady, the slower you are with your body, the calmer the horse will be. Look straight ahead, scream confidence.


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

You're bouncing your weight in your heels on the flat and that's okay except your legs slides a lot. Also, bend your elbows. Your arm should not be straight.

It seems to me that you're not holding your reins correctly... I dunno it looks that way from where I'm sitting (hehe) but the reins should go between your pinky and your ring finger, even if you're holding a crop.

And ya... wrong diagonal =D

Your hands also go from ice cream to paino and they bounce around. Pretend like you are always holding an ice cream cone in each hand and you don't want it to spill. No piano hands! 
Also, with your hands, they bounce up and down a lot, vertically. Up and down the neck wold be ok because then you'd be following the horse's movement but they're up, down, up, down, etc. They're also too far in front of you, you want them more in your crotch, but not actually in your crotch. You want them right in front of the saddle, but slightly up, if that makes any sense.

Chicken legs. I have chicken elbows but you have chicken legs. You might be squeezing EVERY SINGLE STRIDE but if not... you can't fly. Sorry. Your legs go out, in, out, in, etc. Kinda like the horizontal equivilant of your hands.

You're good about leading with your eyes. Kudos.

But... your two point. (I'm literally going second by second on the latter half of the video =D ) Its ok to put your hands on the horse's neck when you're learning but no piano hands. And again, hold the reins properly.

When you were lunging step into your outside stirrup, it'll help balance you and the horse. And don't let the horse turn inwards right away, walk him a little or it will teach him bad habits.

A way to keep a horse out anyways is a little inside leg and to pull the outside rein slightly tighter. The inside rein could lay against their neck and help reinforce your wall between the horse and the trainer.

And yes, a hole or two in your stirrups makes a world of difference. I've been riding 10 years this winter and I just shortened my stirrups a hole and I'm finding new muscles and better heels =D

I seem so nitpicky compared to everyone else...


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

gogirl46 said:


> You're bouncing your weight in your heels on the flat and that's okay except your legs slides a lot. Also, bend your elbows. Your arm should not be straight.
> 
> It seems to me that you're not holding your reins correctly... I dunno it looks that way from where I'm sitting (hehe) but the reins should go between your pinky and your ring finger, even if you're holding a crop.
> 
> ...


its ok to be nitpicky you gave more info how to fix it and even cousht the little things
thanks i will work on it tomarrow


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

Any thing Else? I did fix my toes today and i did alot of no sturrips work and a course or rails and some circled iam still fixing my stupid panio hads but that is my goal ot get rid of this habbit


----------

